# Dental Scaler, great way to clean teeth!!



## natalie559 (Feb 4, 2005)

Hi group,

Both my dogs eat raw foods, but despite this and perhaps due to genetics, my dog Sasha had a bit of tartar on her canine teeth. Thankfully back molars were spotless from the diet, but the canine needed a bit of work.

I purchased the petzlife oral care gel and dutifully applied it every night for one month and didn't see much difference. Perhaps other peoples experiences may vary, but I was left still wanting clean teeth but didn't want to sedate at vets for merely canine teeth and an otherwise *very* healthy mouth.

So I decided to try a dental scaler. The biggest concern I hear with this tool is to be careful about scratching the tooth enamel. I found it very easy to use, affordable ($5) and the package states it is made of soft steel that will not scratch enamel (for what the label is worth). I felt the benefits outweighed the risk and decided to try it.

I got this one from my local grocery store, http://www.dentek.com/shop.php?target=products&product_id=4

Absolutely the best $5 I have spent on the dogs! Here's the result:

right side before:










right side after:










left side before:










left side after:










Now that the teeth are clean I am giving coq10 daily at 100mg to maintain oral health and look forward to seeing if the supplement will maintain the healthy mouth.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

Looks great! I've been tempted to try that on my foster dogs.


----------



## BrennasMom (Mar 2, 2008)

I scrape my guys' teeth every so often. Actually, it's good you posted this, they're probably due for a scraping.


----------



## LisaT (Feb 7, 2005)

The vet catalogs often have some of these tools in them too -- all metal, about $8. I've been afraid to try it, but Max might let me -- I might try just scraping it on the lower part of the tooth to test to see how he will react. Indy will start getting too squirrely whenever it gets about 3 inches from her mouth -- the smarty pants.


----------



## elly1210 (Jan 4, 2009)

I used to to all my dogs too with a scaler it is awesome, my dalmation would just lay there


----------



## Jamdas (Jul 28, 2014)

This is a great product! I found some more information on this website: Dental scalers, Periodontics scaling - All medical device manufacturers - Videos


----------

